# Layout Boat Cradles



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello, would anybody share how they are mounting there layout boats in there tenner boats for transporting the layout boat on and off the water. I was able to pick up a 18' alaskan last winter and would like to build something that works good in this boat. Thank you for any helpful info.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is a photo of mine.Not the best pic to see the cradle but you get the idea.
I can stack about 6-8 dozen decoys in slot bags under the layout.Then tie down the layout to the trailer for transport.you can just see one of the eyebolts on the trailer frame.


----------

